# Jobs at CARiD!



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Our Cranbury, NJ office is growing, and we need you! 

Does your Facebook profile have more pictures of your car than you? Do you spend more money on car washes than groceries each month? Do you spend hours browsing automotive forums and blogs? We're looking for candidates who share our passion for cars; and are goal oriented, self-motivated, positive thinking team players. We are currently looking to fill an open Sales Representative position, as well as, a Technical Support Representative position.

CARiD offers a fun, modern, first class work environment, with compensation packages including Medical, Dental, Short Term Disability, as well as, Paid Vacation, Sick Time, and Holidays. Our employees are also entitled to a HUGE discount on any of the automotive accessories on our site. 

If the idea of getting paid to talk about cars interests you, visit our careers page today! 
*CARiD Jobs* 

To learn more about CARiD, visit:
ABOUT US


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys, we have filled many seats but are still looking for good talent, so please check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

CARiD is hiring! If you’re a car enthusiast and you feel like getting paid to talk about your hobby, check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

We keep hiring! Many seats have been filled, but we’re still looking for Rock Star Representatives! 

If you’re a car enthusiast and you’re looking for a fun, modern, first class work environment, check open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys! We are currently seeking an Inside Sales Representative and Tech Support Representatives to join our expanding team. 

If you’re looking for a modern, fun, collaborative work environment in which you can apply your automotive knowledge, learn more about open positions at CARiD and apply online by visiting CARiD.com - Jobs & Career Opportunities.


----------

